# Marineland C360 canister filter question.



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got a Marineland C360 canister filter currently running on my 65 gallon Fahaka puffer tank. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a spray bar or other sort of diffuser attachment for this filter? I feel the power of the output flow is a bit much for my puffer. Any ideas?

Thanx


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

You can always go the DIY route and just get some PVC and drill as many holes are you feel necessary to create the flow you want.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

shooterKD said:


> I've got a Marineland C360 canister filter currently running on my 65 gallon Fahaka puffer tank. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a spray bar or other sort of diffuser attachment for this filter? I feel the power of the output flow is a bit much for my puffer. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanx


Eheim carries a adjustable intake and return including a adjustable spray bar. I have it on my eheim pro series and they look like the same size as the 360.


----------

